# Gaming PC under 85K (Buying All)



## sohan_92 (Sep 14, 2017)

*1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')*
Ans: Dishonored 2, Skyrim Special Edition (Modded), Path of Exile, Watching HEVC and 10-bit videos, Heavy Web Browsing

*2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.*
Ans: 85K + 2k; can stretch upto 95K if I get all compatible components.

*3. Planning to overclock?*
Ans: No

*4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?*
Ans: Windows 10 64-bit

*5. How much hard drive space is needed?*
Ans: 250GB SSD + 2TB HDD ; will be converting my 2TB external to internal

*6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.*
Ans: Yes. I want a 22" FHD monitor.

*7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?*
Ans: Already have Speaker, HDD and mouse and Keyboard.

*8. When are you planning to buy the system?*
Ans: Next Month (November)

*9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?*
Ans: will be assembled by my brother and myself.

*10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?*
Ans: Bengaluru. Open to both Online and offline.

*11. Anything else which you would like to say?*
Ans: UPS is must.
Please suggest compatible RAM for the Mobo so that I can get maximum clocks.
Whenever suggesting local price, please suggest bangalore SP road price instead of other region.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## billubakra (Sep 14, 2017)

I got the following specs for 80k. You will get them like 8-10k less if you wait for the festive season
Ryzen 1600 thanks to @ssb1551 
Asus Prime B350+
Lg 22" FHD
Zotac GTX 1060 6gb
Corsair vengeance 8gb
Spec 1 case
2tb hdd
Just wait and trust me you will surely save some $$'s.
Another word of advice, don't buy anything from Amazon or any other ecommerce website.
Good luck. May the force be with you.


----------



## sohan_92 (Sep 15, 2017)

billubakra said:


> I got the following specs for 80k. You will get them like 8-10k less if you wait for the festive season
> Ryzen 1600 thanks to ssb
> Asus Prime B350+
> Lg 22" FHD
> ...



Can I get a SSD too within this budget? And suggest an UPS too.

And I already have a 2TB Seagate Expansion 2TB External. (Can it it be converted to internal HDD?).


----------



## billubakra (Sep 15, 2017)

sohan_92 said:


> Can I get a SSD too within this budget? And suggest an UPS too.
> 
> And I already have a 2TB Seagate Expansion 2TB External. (Can it it be converted to internal HDD?).



Forgot PSU is Antec vp550p.
The money that you will save, you can spend on the ssd. Its total space will be less than what you are looking for though.
I doubt that, let the seniors to reply.
Ups Cyberpower or APC. But check its compatibility with your PSU first.


----------



## quicky008 (Sep 15, 2017)

Rather than going for ryzen 1600,you may opt for ryzen 5 1500x/1400 and save some money in the process.You can now spend this money on getting an ups or SSD for your pc.As your primary usage is gaming a ryzen 1500x or 1400 will do just fine.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 15, 2017)

How long could you wait either for the prices to normalize or for coffeelake to launch?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 15, 2017)

Budget -82K

AMD Ryzen 5 1500X -16500,
Asus Prime B350 Plus -8000,
Corsair Vengeance LPX 8GB 3000Mhz -5500,
Antec VP550P -4500,
Corsair SPEC ALPHA -4500,
Zotac GTX1060 6GB OC - 21000,
WD Caviar Blue 2TB -5500,
Samsung 850 Evo 250GB SSD -7500,
LG 22MP68VQ-P 22" LED IPS - 9000,
Logitech MK200 -800.

Total: 82,000.


----------



## vito scalleta (Sep 15, 2017)

sohan_92 said:


> Can I get a SSD too within this budget? And suggest an UPS too.
> 
> And I already have a 2TB Seagate Expansion 2TB External. (Can it it be converted to internal HDD?).



Yes. You can take the hdd out of the enclosure and fit it in a 2.5inch  slot of your cabinet. But most likely you wont be able to put the hdd back in side the enclosure in case you decide that you want an external hdd. Careful before deciding.


----------



## sohan_92 (Sep 15, 2017)

quicky008 said:


> Rather than going for ryzen 1600,you may opt for ryzen 5 1500x/1400 and save some money in the process.You can now spend this money on getting an ups or SSD for your pc.As your primary usage is gaming a ryzen 1500x or 1400 will do just fine.


Will it be a good idea as I want to run this PC atleast for 5 years?


----------



## sohan_92 (Sep 15, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> How long could you wait either for the prices to normalize or for coffeelake to launch?


If the price and performance are reasonable, I can wait till November end or December 1st week.


----------



## billubakra (Sep 15, 2017)

sohan_92 said:


> If the price and performance are reasonable, I can wait till December 1st week.


Just save your money and inquire about the prices in mid October. Wish you the best.


----------



## sohan_92 (Sep 15, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Budget -82K
> 
> AMD Ryzen 5 1500X -16500,
> Asus Prime B350 Plus -8000,
> ...


Not planning to overclock. Is it reasonable to get 1500X?


----------



## billubakra (Sep 15, 2017)

sohan_92 said:


> If the price and performance are reasonable, I can wait till December 1st week.


There isn't much difference between 1500x and 1600. For the long run the latter is better.


----------



## sohan_92 (Sep 15, 2017)

billubakra said:


> There isn't much difference between 1500x and 1600. For the long run the latter is better.


I am talking about the difference between amd ryzen and intel coffeelake.


----------



## sohan_92 (Sep 15, 2017)

vito scalleta said:


> Yes. You can take the hdd out of the enclosure and fit it in a 2.5inch  slot of your cabinet. But most likely you wont be able to put the hdd back in side the enclosure in case you decide that you want an external hdd. Careful before deciding.


I am aware of the risk that it is an irreversible process and as it is not in warranty anymore I am planning to make it permanent internal HDD.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 15, 2017)

sohan_92 said:


> I am talking about the difference between amd ryzen and intel coffeelake.


Let it launch first 
Everything is just speculation for now and I can't recommend something based on speculation or rumors.


----------



## billubakra (Sep 15, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Let it launch first
> Everything is just speculation for now and I can't recommend something based on speculation or rumors.


True that. I kept on waiting for Vega and ended up spending more bucks for less config thanks to Gabbar Singh Tax.


----------



## ico (Sep 19, 2017)

Get Ryzen 5 1600.


----------



## sohan_92 (Sep 19, 2017)

ico said:


> Get Ryzen 5 1600.


Errmm... can I get an exact reason why it would be good over intel's upcoming coffee lake processor?


----------



## billubakra (Sep 19, 2017)

sohan_92 said:


> Errmm... can I get an exact reason why it would be good over intel's upcoming coffee lake processor?


You get more muscle in less price.


----------



## sohan_92 (Oct 9, 2017)

It is about time, I need to update this thread as Intel Coffeelake processors have already been released. I accept that price and Performance are better than Ryzen Processors, but those supported motherboards are too costly and overkill for me. So I guess I have to stick with Ryzen build.

I have updated the parent post with few additions like budget, not required components and extra info, please go through before suggesting. Thanks in advance.


----------



## billubakra (Oct 10, 2017)

sohan_92 said:


> It is about time, I need to update this thread as Intel Coffeelake processors have already been released. I accept that price and Performance are better than Ryzen Processors, but those supported motherboards are too costly and overkill for me. So I guess I have to stick with Ryzen build.
> 
> I have updated the parent post with few additions like budget, not required components and extra info, please go through before suggesting. Thanks in advance.


Check my specs in the second post and stick to that.
P.S. ram prices are skyrocketing so get one asap. It costs 11k for 16 gb 2400mhz vengeance one in my city sealed without bill.
Cpu- APC or Cyberpower.


----------



## ssb1551 (Oct 10, 2017)

billubakra said:


> Cpu- APC or Cyberpower.



I hope you meant UPS !


----------



## billubakra (Oct 10, 2017)

ssb1551 said:


> I hope you meant UPS !


Sorry, typo.


----------



## sohan_92 (Oct 10, 2017)

billubakra said:


> Check my specs in the second post and stick to that.
> P.S. ram prices are skyrocketing so get one asap. It costs 11k for 16 gb 2400mhz vengeance one in my city sealed without bill.
> Cpu- APC or Cyberpower.


How much clockspeed are you getting for your memory with your current build?


----------



## billubakra (Oct 10, 2017)

sohan_92 said:


> How much clockspeed are you getting for your memory with your current build?


To be honest I never checked it after setting the system up for the first time. I have no intention of overclocking as all games play just fine, I will share a screenshot with you asap. Don't waste time get an 8 gb vengeance ram. The rest you can buy later.


----------



## sohan_92 (Oct 12, 2017)

After doing few more research on internet, I found that in most of the cases i5-8400 outnumbers Ryzen 5 1600. Considering the fact that I am not going to OC the CPU, I have shortlisted components for both intel and amd. All prices are from online.

Intel Rig:
i5-8400 -14690
Asus Prime z370P -12595
RAM??? -15000
Zotac 1060 6GB AMP -23400
Antec VP550P -4200
Samsung 850 EVO 250GB -7200
Corsair SPEC-02 -4400
APC BX600C-IN -2600
LG 22MP68VQ-P -9900

Total: 93.9K

AMD Rig:
Ryzen 5 1600 - 17100
Asus Prime B350 Plus - 7700
RAM??? -15000
Zotac 1060 6GB AMP -23400
Antec VP550P -4200
Samsung 850 EVO 250GB -7200   
Corsair SPEC-02 -4400
APC BX600C-IN -2600
LG 22MP68VQ-P -9900

Total: 91.5K

I was not able to find a supported RAM for both of the motherboards. Any inputs will be helpful.


----------



## gta5 (Oct 12, 2017)

1) Gigabyte Z370 HD3P looks better .. It has USB 3.1 Gen 2 , it is 500 Rs cheaper , supposedly better protection against Humidity.. you can get rough estimation of audio quality here ..


Intel Z370 motherboards round-up: 17 times Coffee Lake

Z370P uses ALC887 , you can use ASUS TUF Z370-Pro Gaming as a rough reference as it uses the same...  Asus has overvoltage/undervoltage protection which is helpful when power supply is failing that can damage hardware if power supply is poor or protections not implemented correctly.. VRM's are probably same .. Asus mentions it as a 6 phase though it appears 7, while hardware info mentions gigabyte has 7 but it also depends upon quality.. ( with no overclocks VRM on any of them should not be a problem )


2) 8 Gb ram should be fine as well for now.. better put that money into a better PSU with longer warranty .. Ram is very overpriced right now .. it is expected to come down in price by early-mid 2019 ...

3) If you have a sinewave inverter at home use that instead that is much better , otherwise go for 1000VA UPS ..low VA UPS may or may not work with these APFC PSU ..

4) R5 1600 isn't good without overclocking  because it is clocked very low .. compare benchmarks of overclocked 1600 to 3.7 ghz ( not 3.9ghz/4.0ghz as that depends upon silicon lottery )  to i5 8400 and see how much difference you find and if it's worth it to pay more for intel ( or you can directly use 1600x vs 8400 benchmarks as a reference for approx performance )


----------



## sohan_92 (Oct 12, 2017)

@gta5

1) Gigabyte Z370 HD3P motherboard looks good. I followed the official support page,but I am unable to find matching SSD for mobo.

2) And also the Supported Memory.

3) I don't have Inverter. I guess I need 1.1KVa UPS. Shortlisted APC BX1100C-IN, but I am not sure if it supports APFC.

4) If we are considering stock cpu criteria, there is small performance variation in between intel-8400 and Ryzen 1600x. But the problem is R5 1600x is costlier and doesn't come with CPU cooler. After little more digging, I also have found that on gaming coffeelake build has avg 10+ fps more than Ryzen 1600x build.


----------



## gta5 (Oct 12, 2017)

sohan_92 said:


> @gta5
> 
> 1) Gigabyte Z370 HD3P motherboard looks good. I followed the official support page,but I am unable to find matching SSD for mobo.
> 
> ...



1)2.5 inch SSD doesn't need matching as such ... Samsung 850 evo 2.5 inch is good..

2) supported memory could be an issue if you are looking at higher mhz.. search around a bit more ..

3) i am not saying buy 1600x .. buy 1600 and overclock it to 3.7 ghz ... but for benchmarks comparison use 1600x vs  8400 as a reference , since it will be hard to find benchmarks for 1600 OC to 3.7 ..  most either use stock or take it to 3.9ghz / 4 ghz..   ..  if there is a big percentage difference go for coffee then

4) you will not get that info which UPS will work with PSU anywhere officially.. Most work fine but some may not.. with a 1100va i don't think there will be problem.. Buy ups on a trial basis from some offline store maybe if you can.. maybe 800VA could work as well..

5) and don't forget about PSU .. Vp550P although a decent budget PSU has only 2 years warranty.. vp550p does work fine with a back UPS as per reply of some people who are using it like @billubakra .. TX 650M is new and user @Oli ibought it , not sure if he is using UPS


----------



## sohan_92 (Oct 12, 2017)

@gta5

Regarding point 1, we have a confusion. On official website of Gigabyte for this product there is a list of compatible SSD. Could you clarify on this regard ?


----------



## billubakra (Oct 12, 2017)

If you are not planning to OC then why not stick with the Zotac Gtx 1060 6gb instead of the amp version?


----------



## sohan_92 (Oct 12, 2017)

billubakra said:


> If you are not planning to OC then why not stick with the Zotac Gtx 1060 6gb instead of the amp version?


Because it is factory overclocked, and has slightly better base clock than founder's edition.Also it has better cooling system (dual fan).


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 13, 2017)

sohan_92 said:


> @gta5
> 
> Regarding point 1, we have a confusion. On official website of Gigabyte for this product there is a list of compatible SSD. Could you clarify on this regard ?


Gigabyte Z97X-UD5H mobo + Intel SSD Drives - BIOS does not see the SSD drives.

If it is indeed true then that would make make me consider asus mobo above gigabyte mobo.I can understand ram incompatibility but ssd incompatibility that too with major manufacturer like Intel is just not right.


----------



## gta5 (Oct 13, 2017)

yeah it's  rare to see incompatibility between a normal 2.5 inch sata ssd and mobo ..

btw just for info the above user who faced incompatibility said the drive was an Enterprise level OEM Ssd and it was recognised after doing a low level format ( from another PC ) but after installing windows and rebooting a few times  , mobo again failed to recognise ..

anyways Gigabyte Z370HD3P has Samsung 850 Evo listed in their qualified vendor list with same version as shown in samsung india site .. MZ75E250 ( 250 GB )

Asus z370 Prime P has a different variant of 850 Evo listed (  1 tb  )


----------



## billubakra (Oct 13, 2017)

sohan_92 said:


> Because it is factory overclocked, and has slightly better base clock than founder's edition.Also it has better cooling system (dual fan).


Will you use that "extra" base clock? The dual fan is not worth the extra money in my opinion.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 13, 2017)

gta5 said:


> yeah it's  rare to see incompatibility between a normal 2.5 inch sata ssd and mobo ..
> 
> btw just for info the above user who faced incompatibility said the drive was an Enterprise level OEM Ssd and it was recognised after doing a low level format ( from another PC ) but after installing windows and rebooting a few times  , mobo again failed to recognise ..
> 
> ...


My guess is Asus list max supported capacity of a particular ssd series so 1TB 850EVO means any capacity EVO upto 1TB is officially supported by Asus mobo but in case of Gigabyte I think this is not true as someone in that thread posted that a bigger capacity 240GB version of a particular series Intel ssd didn't worked even though the 120GB version of same series was present in supported ssd list.


----------



## sohan_92 (Oct 13, 2017)

billubakra said:


> Will you use that "extra" base clock? The dual fan is not worth the extra money in my opinion.


Could you clarify in detailed manner? I think I am missing something.


----------



## sohan_92 (Oct 13, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> My guess is Asus list max supported capacity of a particular ssd series so 1TB 850EVO means any capacity EVO upto 1TB is officially supported by Asus mobo but in case of Gigabyte I think this is not true as someone in that thread posted that a bigger capacity 240GB version of a particular series Intel ssd didn't worked even though the 120GB version of same series was present in supported ssd list.


Checking QVL is pain in the neck and finding those eligible components on local market too.


----------



## billubakra (Oct 13, 2017)

sohan_92 said:


> Could you clarify in detailed manner? I think I am missing something.


Leave the dual fan aside. I was also skeptical when I was purchasing the gfx. I play high end games and the simple one is fine. Since you will also be playing games and won't be overclocking so stick with the simple one.


----------



## gta5 (Oct 13, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> My guess is Asus list max supported capacity of a particular ssd series so 1TB 850EVO means any capacity EVO upto 1TB is officially supported by Asus mobo but in case of Gigabyte I think this is not true as someone in that thread posted that a bigger capacity 240GB version of a particular series Intel ssd didn't worked even though the 120GB version of same series was present in supported ssd list.



maybe..
they have a different variant of 1tb listed than what samsung india shows .. Asus ( MZ-75*K*1T0 ) and   Samsung india ( MZ-75*E*1T0BW )

iirc Samsung 850 was updated .. old one was based on 32 layer 3d nand , and new one is based on 48 layer 3d nand , though they both carry same name  .. either samsung india is listing old version or asus has tested with old version .. market differentiation is likely denoted by letters at the end


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 13, 2017)

Usually storage media is backward compatible(like usb 3,sata3 etc) so assuming asus mobo is compatible with newer 48layer 3d nand then it is also safe to assume that they should be compatible with older 32 layer 3d nand too.


----------



## AbhMkh (Oct 13, 2017)

Right now CPU's with better single core performance and higher IPC's are much better for games. No need to get 8 threaded or 12 threaded processors for gaming. A quad core with high clock speeds will work just fine.

I run a Pentium G4560 with a GTX 1060 6 GB AMP and I can Max out all current FPS games( Battlefield 1, CODIW etc) at 80+ FPS. Only a very few games today are designed to take advantage of more than 4 cores.


----------



## sohan_92 (Oct 13, 2017)

AbhMkh said:


> Right now CPU's with better single core performance and higher IPC's are much better for games. No need to get 8 threaded or 12 threaded processors for gaming. A quad core with high clock speeds will work just fine.
> 
> I run a Pentium G4560 with a GTX 1060 6 GB AMP and I can Max out all current FPS games( Battlefield 1, CODIW etc) at 80+ FPS. Only a very few games today are designed to take advantage of more than 4 cores.


Hi, this rig will be used for atleast 5-6 years. I need a future proof and long lasting rig.


----------



## AbhMkh (Oct 13, 2017)

sohan_92 said:


> Hi, this rig will be used for atleast 5-6 years. I need a future proof and long lasting rig.



When it comes to non overclocked parts, 2-3 years is the best you can get out of them, even the most powerful ones. It is generally advisable to upgrade in batches. Since you are not overclocking, I wouldn't advise going for Ryzen. Intel outmatches Ryzen by a huge margin if Ryzen is running at base clocks. Right now I would recommend an I3 8100-GTX 1060 Combo, more than enough to run all current games and upcoming games at 60+ FPS for the next 2-3 years. After 3 years you can consider switching to an I5/I7 and GTX 1070/1070 TI depending upon your preference.

All this being said, if you have to absolutely spend 85K, I would recommend upgrading the GPU instead of the CPU. A Core I3 8100 + GTX 1070 would produce higher FPS than an I5 8400/Ryzen 5 1600 + GTX 1060 Combo. For gaming, a good GPU is much more important.


----------



## ssb1551 (Oct 13, 2017)

AbhMkh said:


> After 3 years you can consider switching to an I5/I7



You forget that OP has to change the MoBo too since Intel is infamously known to launch new chipsets for new CPUs. Take CoffeLake for example - anyone with Skylake or Kabylake can't upgrade to CFL. But on the other hand AMD has informed that AM4 chipsets will support Ryzen 2 or whatever series they come up with till 2020.


----------



## AbhMkh (Oct 14, 2017)

ssb1551 said:


> You forget that OP has to change the MoBo too since Intel is infamously known to launch new chipsets for new CPUs. Take CoffeLake for example - anyone with Skylake or Kabylake can't upgrade to CFL. But on the other hand AMD has informed that AM4 chipsets will support Ryzen 2 or whatever series they come up with till 2020.


Coffee Lake exists only to compete with the overrated extra core configs of RYZEN. If Ryzen hadn't been launched Coffee Lake processors would definitely have been compatible with Kabylake and Skylake motherboards.

Intel had to supply extra power to the extra cores and that is why they needed new motherboards with new pin configurations.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 14, 2017)

AbhMkh said:


> Coffee Lake exists only to compete with the overrated extra core configs of RYZEN. If Ryzen hadn't been launched Coffee Lake processors would definitely have been compatible with Kabylake and Skylake motherboards.
> 
> Intel had to supply extra power to the extra cores and that is why they needed new motherboards with new pin configurations.


There is no solid evidence for this so you can't make a claim "without ryzen coffee lake processors would definitely be compatible with kabylake & skylake mobo".On the other hand Intel changing the motherboards every 2 CPU generations on average is an established fact.Also extra cores of Ryzen are not overrated,it depends on whether you can make use of them which ordinary/typical consumers doing typical things can't but that doesn't mean extra ryzen cores are overrated.


----------



## AbhMkh (Oct 14, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> There is no solid evidence for this so you can't make a claim "without ryzen coffee lake processors would definitely be compatible with kabylake & skylake mobo".On the other hand Intel changing the motherboards every 2 CPU generations on average is an established fact.Also extra cores of Ryzen are not overrated,it depends on whether you can make use of them which ordinary/typical consumers doing typical things can't but that doesn't mean extra ryzen cores are overrated.



Highly overrated, pretty useless for people who dont overclock, which is the majority of people. The quad core I3 8100 produces more FPS in all games than the Quad Core- Hyper Threaded R5 1400 because the Ryzen needs to be over clocked in order to produce respectable performance. The I3 does so whilst being cheaper than the Ryzen 5 1400.

Majority of the people who buy high end computer parts today are gamers. For such people Ryzen has no benefits unless overclocked. Overclocking is something not everybody is interested in especially given the extra costs of water cooling and liquid cooling. 

If Ryzen hadn't been launched, Intel would have launched higher clocked normal quad core-hyper threaded processors which would have been compatible with 200 series motherboards. Can't say the same about 100 series motherboards. Intel had to add hexa cores and octa cores to compete with the marketing gimmick that is Ryzen.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 14, 2017)

Not everybody who buy high-end system is a gamer though I agree a majority might be.Extra cores really help in case of server configurations(& abroad it is not restricted to just business organizations,may people run server at home too),workstations & specialized multi-core utilizing tasks like video encoding.These people are not insignificant in number even if not as big a market as gamers.That is why Intel was forced to add extra cores.If it was just a marketing gimmick Intel wouldn't have done so.


----------



## ssb1551 (Oct 14, 2017)

Wow!! That guy sounds like an Intel fan-boy!! What weed was he smoking when he typed "overrated extra core configs of RYZEN"? lol. Kabylake X was a direct response to the Ryzen threat. But that bombed with a huge splatter in Intel's face! I really hope Ryzen 2 becomes more value for money. I want to see what new chipset Intel will launch which most probably will not be compatible with current CFL MoBos.


----------



## chelsea_roks (Oct 18, 2017)

Did you build the PC? Ever thougt of buying it in eBay to reduce the price ..I can build the same pic but with 1070 if I buy the cpu and gpu from ebay



sohan_92 said:


> *1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')*
> Ans: Dishonored 2, Skyrim Special Edition (Modded), Path of Exile, Watching HEVC and 10-bit videos, Heavy Web Browsing
> 
> *2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.*
> ...


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 19, 2017)

That's because we are talking about Indian prices not US/Canada prices.


----------

